# Changing my Differential fluids Need Level Help, Front and Rear



## JOE G

I am Changing my diff fluids Front and Rear I am Using Amsoil Sever Gear which is what is in there now, What is the Best way to do this? What should the levels be front and rear? Is it level with the fill hole? Thanks

P.S and what about torque specs?


----------



## greenkitty7

It takes 8-9 oz. Front and rear. If you fill it level with the fill hole it will be too full and start puking fluid out of the seals. I usually put 8 in mine

Also do not overtighten that fill plug. They break extremely easy and then will leak around the oring. Just get it tight but it doesnt have ro be torqued down too tight


----------



## BrutemanAl

fill them both up till it starts to come out the hole .The front diff use's regular engine oil and the rear is a hydrolic oil designed for wet brake systems , like Mobil 424 .


----------



## Swamp Star

AC's take plain old diff fluid. I run 85w 90 and like green said bout 7oz will do it.


----------



## JOE G

Motor oil in the front diff?


----------



## sloboy

JOE G said:


> Motor oil in the front diff?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Only in a kawi. Seems as if the category of atv was mis read.


----------



## Roboquad

JOE G said:


> Motor oil in the front diff?


I would not believe it if I didn't read it ...Kawasaki thing. the engineers must've been out of diff fluid on ....that day . that is why you can never get enough fluid in the front ...


----------



## BrutemanAl

sorry my bad , didnt even notice that it was a Cat . soooooo....... No idea what fluid to use and how much lol


----------



## JOE G

I got it to about between 3/4 and 1 inch below threads in the rear I used weed wacker string that I bent. The front I let run out of the hole till it stopped, the rear took a little more then 8 OZ and the front took about 8.5 OZ. 

Also there was some fine metal shavings stuck to both drain bolts. Is that normal?


----------



## greenkitty7

yea thats normal wear and tear on the gears. as long as they were just real fine metal shavings thats pretty normal.


----------



## rig46

greenkitty7 said:


> It takes 8-9 oz. Front and rear. If you fill it level with the fill hole it will be too full and start puking fluid out of the seals. I usually put 8 in mine
> 
> Also do not overtighten that fill plug. They break extremely easy and then will leak around the oring. Just get it tight but it doesnt have ro be torqued down too tight


I have a 2008 artic cat 650 side by side 650 prowler and changed the oil in the front and rear diffrentials. I filled them to the top of fill hole and now the left side front diffrentrial is leaking. You said they will puke if over filled. Do I have to replace the seal or if I drain some oil out will it quit leaking.


----------



## wvabeer

Measure in regular diff grease exactly what the manuals says or you WILL have leaks.


----------



## greenkitty7

it depends on what your seal looks like really, probably best to go ahead and replace both seals and get the level right on the diff fluid


----------

